# KOBE : Flagrant OR Ejection ???



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yall know what i`m talking about=kobe`s elbow attack on mike miller

He got a flagrant 1 but in my opinion it should have been a straight ejection,do you think the call was right or wrong?Try to be as unbiased as possible


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

iverson1 said:


> Yall know what i`m talking about=kobe`s elbow attack on mike miller
> 
> He got a flagrant 2 but in my opinion it should have been a straight ejection,do you think the call was right or wrong?Try to be as unbiased as possible


I think it was definitely a flagrant but I don think it warranted him being ejected.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anything above the shoulder should be an automatic ejection (i think).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What is the precedent?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who knows.. but he shoulda been ejected and should get suspended.. He wasnt, and wont..


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Agent K said:


> Anything above the shoulder should be an automatic ejection (i think).


noo, there would be teams who would average 2 ejections a game if that were the case

--flagrent2 was the right call imo, he didnt even hit him that hard..he'll prob(should) get fined or somthin.-no big deal


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

maybe the nba can review the vt and fine him ??i very much doubt it though

amazes me how eddie gets tossed straight out for jawin yet kobe gets a flagrant


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who cares? Lakers lost anyways.

I do think if someone like Kwame or Smush did the same thing they would of got ejected though. But if they didn't nobody would care and iverson1 wouldn't start a KWAME: Flagrant OR Ejection ??? thread.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

iverson1 said:


> Yall know what i`m talking about=kobe`s elbow attack on mike miller
> 
> He got a flagrant 2 but in my opinion it should have been a straight ejection,do you think the call was right or wrong?Try to be as unbiased as possible


It was called a Flagrant 1. A flagrant foul 2 warrants an ejection.



> EXCEPTION: Rule 12A--Section V--l(5)
> l. A player, coach or trainer must be ejected for:
> (1) A punching foul
> (2) A fighting foul
> ...


Kobe's elbow fits this criteria perfectly. Ejection.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Who cares? Lakers lost anyways.
> 
> I do think if someone like Kwame or Smush did the same thing they would of got ejected though. But if they didn't nobody would care and iverson1 wouldn't start a KWAME: Flagrant OR Ejection ??? thread.


My apologies JAMAL IRIEF i only registered to this forum ryesterday and i was under the impression that the BBB rules allowed you to discuss any player,i did`nt realise there was a ban on discussing kobe bryant because he`s not a average player like smush or kwame

are there any other players that are off limits??

Thankyou for the most insightful and helpful comments regarding this subject

IVERSON1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he was implying that if it was any other player beside kobe, you wouldnt have started a thread for that person. sad truth for most kobe hater threads we get, and im not saying you're a hater fyi


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

I thought it was a flagrant because Kobe was not trying to play the ball or play defense on Miller. He just stuck out his forearm when Miller was a couple of steps away and didn't have time to react to what Kobe was doing. It was retaliation for what Miller did to Kobe earlier in the game. The league will probably review the incident and decide if Kobe will get a fine, suspension or both.

Another incident that the league may look at is what Kobe did after the game. If you were watching Fox Sports, you could see Kobe cursing at the ref with a couple choice swear words of bullsh!t and f**k. If they look at this too, then there will at least be another fine.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> he was implying that if it was any other player beside kobe, you wouldnt have started a thread for that person. sad truth for most kobe hater threads we get, and im not saying you're a hater fyi


Perhaps their should be a ban on nba player names in poster i.d`s then,just so guys with iverson in their name can post about all basketball topics and players in any forum without the fear of unprovoked verbal attacks.

Am i supposed to only like iverson??only post in the sixers forum??not have an opinion about anything non iverson related??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

iverson1 said:


> Perhaps their should be a ban on nba player names in poster i.d`s then,just so guys with iverson in their name can post about all basketball topics and players in any forum without the fear of unprovoked verbal attacks.
> 
> Am i supposed to only like iverson??only post in the sixers forum??not have an opinion about anything non iverson related??


 What you should do is stop overlooking the point they are making.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> he was implying that if it was any other player beside kobe, you wouldnt have started a thread for that person. sad truth for most kobe hater threads we get, and im not saying you're a hater fyi


it is certainly implied that he is a kobe hater..at a bare minimum assumed.....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

iverson1 said:


> Perhaps their should be a ban on nba player names in poster i.d`s then,just so guys with iverson in their name can post about all basketball topics and players in any forum without the fear of unprovoked verbal attacks.
> 
> Am i supposed to only like iverson??only post in the sixers forum??not have an opinion about anything non iverson related??


the point is, the laker forum has had huge problems with posters coming in here with a bias kobe & lakers opinions, and all their posts are from an anti laker perspective, for example  recently a person with a radical spurs view came into this forum and most of his posts were crap honestly, and nothing but hate, at this point i dont think your like those type of posters, you just posted a thread and got caught in the cross fire.

-Cris


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

truth said:


> it is certainly implied that he is a kobe hater..at a bare minimum assumed.....


was that sarcasim?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> was that sarcasim?


no,its my perception of the truth........

J's responce was accurate in that the odds are the post wouldnt have been written if it was Luke Walton.but it was implied that IVerson is biased towards Kobe,which is unfounded and assumed


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

How about Wades elbow thrown at Kobe the other day??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> How about Wades elbow thrown at Kobe the other day??


 We called it a cheap shot. We should do the same for Kobe.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont like that path that Kobe is taking. He seems to be becoming a moody type of player. its one thing to be passionate, which he definitley is, and its another to throw monitors(rumors), Berate(not yell) as some of you Lakers fans have pointed out and Elbow guys for a mistake. As Rawse said, he never played the ball, he went right for his throat. Not cool. Was it because it was Mike Miller? Would he have done that to anyone else? I just dont like where Kobe is going with his demeanor lately. That said Hes playing well for my Fantasy team. GO KOBE!


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

After watching the play I thought for sure it fit the flagrant 2 perfectly and he shoulda been tossed. He had bad intention written all over that elbow and there would definitely be a different outcome if it were a lesser name player throwin the elbow.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

it was`nt even a foul anyway - miller flopped !!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If anyone has a video of the elbow, Please share with us.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

just go to ESPN.com Also, Kobe and BenGordon's post is a good reason alot of people hate on the Lakers. If you saw the play he did NOT go for the ball, he went right for his throat. What a terrible post


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> just go to ESPN.com Also, Kobe and BenGordon's post is a good reason alot of people hate on the Lakers. If you saw the play he did NOT go for the ball, he went right for his throat. What a terrible post


 Look at the poll options. He was making a joke out one. Your post is the reason Lakers haters are worse than the jockers. Not saying you are a hater, but those are the kinds of posts and assumptions they make.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> no,its my perception of the truth........
> 
> J's responce was accurate in that the odds are the post wouldnt have been written if it was Luke Walton.but it was implied that IVerson is biased towards Kobe,which is unfounded and assumed


Nah, just that people make being critical of Kobe way too big of a hobby.



> just go to ESPN.com Also, Kobe and BenGordon's post is a good reason alot of people hate on the Lakers. If you saw the play he did NOT go for the ball, he went right for his throat. What a terrible post.


You hate the Lakers because you want to. I just read some of the most biased stuff ever about Vince Carter from Nets fans. Don't see you hating them.

Fact remains is you haters spend more energy hating than the lovers do making excuses.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nah, just that people make being critical of Kobe way too big of a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IM neither a hater nor a lover so its fool hearty to call me as such. Im outraged at his behavior and the fact that it was the worse kind of cheap shot


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

should definitly recieve some sort of suspension for that,same as any other player would get


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

iverson1 said:


> should definitly recieve some sort of suspension for that,same as any other player would get


Oh, my friend could you imagine if that Was artest?? They woulda like suspended him for the season again..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> IM neither a hater nor a lover so its fool hearty to call me as such. Im outraged at his behavior and the fact that it was the worse kind of cheap shot


You are "outraged" at his behaviour!? I think there are more important things in life to be outraged about, no?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh, my friend could you imagine if that Was artest?? They woulda like suspended him for the season again..


And thats if Stern was being lenient


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You are "outraged" at his behaviour!? I think there are more important things in life to be outraged about, no?


 Yes, considering I know how this young man was raised and where he comes from and where he seems to be going as an individual. Nice try at being slick but try again


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

It will show an outlandishly pathetic bias if Kobe doesn't receive a suspension for this.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea I really hope Kobe gets suspended for a few games so the other players on the team can get to step up and they get to find their place.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It will show an outlandishly pathetic bias if Kobe doesn't receive a suspension for this.


Is that JOSH HOWARD in your avatar? The guy that clotheslined Kobe and played in the next game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is that JOSH HOWARD in your avatar? The guy that clotheslined Kobe and played in the next game?


 :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL everyone will be *****ing about him not being suspended when the result comes out but why the heck would he if Wade didnt? Well it's because Kobe is Kobe.. he'd get suspended and Wade wouldnt.. Thats the NBA for ya.. Or Kobe just gets fined, which I think will happen :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is that JOSH HOWARD in your avatar? The guy that clotheslined Kobe and played in the next game?


owned!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Cris said:


> owned!


 Not really? You could at least say he "attempted" to make a play for the ball. Kobe didnt to say the least. I will stop here before Im labeled something Im not as I already was. I will just say Kobe's play was a Nasty play, as was Josh Howard's but Wade's was not as bad


----------

